# 上から目線なわけ?



## Δημήτρης

I'm trying to understand a dialog in a Japanese TV drama ("Nihonjin no shiranai nihongo") which is about a woman who teaches Japanese to foreigners.

While explaining the counter words, they switch to how is salmon spelled in Kanji. A Chinese student points out the same kanji has a different meaning in China. Another Chinese students rants about how the Japanese changed the Kanji and she requests the Japanese people to return kanji to their original forms.
And then it cames a part that I don't understand.
The teachers says: 


> 何でスウあて、上からメセンな分け?


I left in Katakana the words I can't guess.
I suspect スウ is 数 as in 助数詞, but I have no idea about the 上からメセンな分け part. It may as well be メゼン or some メー variant. I can't really tell because she is whispering.


----------



## almostfreebird

This is just a comment not answering your question, but when I see the phrase "

"上からメセンな分け?", I can imagine what's going on on that TV show.

She(I'm almost sure it is "she") said "上からメセンな分け?" meaning "why you're so condescending".


----------



## Δημήτρης

Thanks for answering.


> She(I'm almost sure it is "she") said "上からメセンな分け?" meaning "why you're so condescending".


It fits in the context...
How is this meaning of メセン spelled in proper Japanese? Is it a standard expression?


----------



## almostfreebird

Sorry it's after midnight and I'm a little drunk, I have to go.

Please delete this later.


----------



## kuuzoku

Δημήτρης said:


> How is this meaning of メセン spelled in proper Japanese?



I don't know about the expression but...

メセン　＝　目線


----------



## rukiak

何でスウあて、上からメセンな分け?＝何でそうやって上から目線な分け？
何で＝何故
そうやって＝そういう風に
上から目線な＝押し付けがましい
分け？＝の？


----------



## Δημήτρης

詳しい説明をありがとうございました。



> 分け？


変換ミスしただろう…「そういうわけじゃない！」の「わけ」です…


----------



## almostfreebird

Just a little clarification:

なんで上からメセンな分け?
なんで上からメセンなわけ?    わけ＝訳＝reason

It's a set phrase, humorous way of saying:
なんで　そんなに偉そうに　わたしを見るんですか？


----------



## almostfreebird

One more additional explanation:

In that case(The TV show), it means: Why are you so authoritative?

なんで、あなたそんなに高圧的なの？
なんで、あなたそんなに権威主義的な物言いするわけ？


----------

